# The inseparables



## keekee (17 September 2017)

After the tragic loss of my lifetime horse 18 months ago I bought myself a beautiful mare in march things had been up and down but we were getting there slowly my young daughter is almost 5 now and when I lost my mare 18 moths ago I gave her loan pony back too so in June of this year I saw the perfect pony for her so we went to see it and I bought the pony we all loved her now however her pony and my mare have fallen madly in love I was renting a field with stables but taking one or other away was proving difficult and I was worried one of them would get hurt so iv now moved to a small private yard with another 2 horses on the yard there is a school I can take my daughter in or I can ride in but this is spoiled by the other shouting and if in the field cantering around or in the stable pacing and shouting my mare isn't so bad if I take the pony away but the pony goes crazy which is awful if I try to go in the school as my mare won't settle and threatens to throw me off with her excitement please can anyone help


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 September 2017)

I find that they tend to make a fuss if they are left behind, rather than being taken away from their friend.  Can you bring them both in, then take the pony back to the field before you ride your own horse.  Or will the pony stay in the stable with something to eat?


----------



## keekee (17 September 2017)

I normally bring them both in then take the chosen one away but today I tried turning horse out and we rode pony that was ok later on I brought horse in and left pony out and it went bloody crazy shouting galloping up and down which in turn set my mare off she was being quite silly to tack up but I just got on and went thinking pony would settle when I was out of ear shot but no she was a loon she fell over twice so mum went to stand with her mean while mine was a plonker out on the roads why do we do this please tell me it will get easier


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 September 2017)

It will get easier if you take the pony away from the mare, rather than the other way round.  Do you have to ride within sight of the pony?  What happens if you take the mare out and leave the pony in the stable with a feed?  Could you put the pony in the stable and then tack up the mare in the school, rather than in the stable?  You must think outside the box in this kind of situation.


----------



## keekee (17 September 2017)

I normally bring both in then tack up on yard and go pony shouts but is ok and we have a nice ride it's only if I want to use school it's a problem cause there constantly shouting to each other today I tried the field way which was a bad move


----------



## keekee (18 September 2017)

Bloody pony


----------

